# Envoyer un message avec Siri



## Michmiiiich (4 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous  voila j'ai un petit soucis avec mon AppleWatch sous WatchOS2, je n'arrive pas à envoyer de sms avec Siri ! Je fais : " Dis Siri envoie un message à ... " il me demande le message, je lui dicte puis il me montre mon message avec au dessus écrit " D'accord, j'envoie ceci " mais il ne l'envoie pas !! Il y a juste le bouton " Ne pas envoyer " pas de bouton " Envoyer " j'ai eu beau appuyer sur tout, lui dire d'envoyer etc mais pas moyen d'envoyer le message ! La bulle du message est bleue et comme je ne suis pas en iMessage, j'ai donc essayé en me mettant en iMessage mais la encore un échec ... Si vous avez une solution je suis preneur ! Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Komar231185 (4 Janvier 2016)

Je rencontre exactement le même problème et je pensais qu'il serait résolu avec la dernière mise à jour, mais finalement non.

Si Apple peut nous entendre!


----------



## Fiz41 (4 Janvier 2016)

Il suffit d'attendre et le message part. C'est un peu long, mais j'ai essayé hier d'envoyer un message par ce biais et j'ai eu la même réaction que vous, mais mon message a fini par partir. Ça a bien pris une bonne minute, pas loin de deux je dirais même !


----------



## Macounette (4 Janvier 2016)

Effectivement, ce n'est pas ergonomique. Il faudrait un bouton "envoyer" ! 
Pour ma part j'ai fini par trouver qu'il l'envoie quand même, j'attends 20 secondes et je quitte l'app Messages en revenant sur le cadran d'heure. Une minute plus tard ça bipait chez la destinataire...


----------



## Fiz41 (4 Janvier 2016)

Je pense que le délai d'envoi est volontaire afin que l'on puisse facilement annuler et recommencer notre message si Siri ne nous a pas bien compris. Mais en effet un bouton envoyé n'aurait pas été de trop !


----------



## Fonzerelli (7 Janvier 2016)

Oui, il faut tout simplement attendre. 

L'idéal serait de pouvoir dire « envoyer » pour ce faire. Enfin, c'est surtout quand on répond à un message dans l'application qu'il faudrait pouvoir dire une commande pour l'envoyer sans appuyer sur l'écran et également annuler les derniers mots plutôt que tout recommencer en cas d'erreur.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Janvier 2016)

C'est une nouveauté de la mise à jour: pour confirmer l'envoi, il suffit de ne plus s'occuper du message et baisser le poignet pour éteindre l'écran... 

Tu dictes ton messages, et c'est tout... C'est beaucoup plus pratique que d'avoir à confirmer en appuyant sur un bouton (ca évite d'avoir à utiliser les 2 mains) 

Ca a déjà été discuté sur Macg il me semble...


----------



## jonat57 (23 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

je me permets réactualiser ce poste plutôt que d'en ouvrir un autre similaire.
Effectivement lors de l'utilisation de Siri pour envoyer un sms, il fallait attendre un peu.

Mais depuis la dernière mise à jour, Siri n'envoie pas le sms.
"dis a ... je suis là" , Siri comprends effectivement le message et indique " d'accord j'envoie ceci : .... ", mais rien ne se fait et au bout de 20 sec, je suis de retour sur le cadran. Après un tour vers mes messages, rien n'est envoyé et le destinataire ne reçoit rien.
Je rencontre ce problème depuis l'installation de la dernière mise à jour 2.1 et avant pas de soucis.
J'ai redémarré/réinitialisé l'apple watch, rien n'y fait.

Rencontrez-vous le même problème ? Avez-vous une autre solution ?

Merci à vous


----------



## jonat57 (23 Janvier 2016)

Bon apparemment le problème se résout en activant les imessages sur l'Iphone...
En activant cette fonction, les imessages mais aussi les simples SMS s'envoient correctement..
En décochant cette fonction par contre, aucun sms ne fonctionne. Bizarre...


----------



## rytal (19 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

c'est indiqué dans le support Apple.
En fait, vous dictez votre message "dis siri, dis à mon frere ok àç ce soir", quand vous voyez le message s'afficher vous baissez votre poignet et le message part.
Magique  
Inutile d'attendre comme sur l'iphone une confirmation.


----------



## Colgate007 (10 Avril 2017)

Petite relance et réponse 
https://forums.macg.co/threads/envoyer-sms-pas-un-imessage.1285151/page-2#post-13136344


----------

